# GC 4 - 2009 Umbau auf 2 Fach



## sochris (5. September 2013)

Hallo,

habe hier schon fleissig gelesen und auch zahlreiche Antworten bekommen. Danke dafür schon mal-

ich will mein GC 4 aus 2009 auf 2 Fach Kurbel Umbauen. 
Kurbel ist FSA Afterburner BB30 42-32-24

Als KeFü nehme ich die Bionicon. 
nun wollte ich das hier oft vorgeschlagene SHIMANO Kettenblatt Deore FC-M590 36 Zähne nehmen. muss aber auf einen CH Shop zurückgreifen und habe bei Bike-import diese gefunden. Was mich Irritiert, da steht "Distanz von Befestigungsschraube zu Befestigungsschraube: ca. 74mm". Sprich die kann ich nicht nehmen weil ich 104mm Lochkreis habe?

Gibt es Empfehlungen für den Bashguard?

danke
Schonmal für die weitere Hilfe
Chris


----------



## GrillMeister (6. September 2013)

Hi, 

Loch-Loch 74mm, ist Lochkreis 104mm. Ist ein 9-Fach blatt, das hat andere Steighilfen.

Bashguard von Race Face oder Syntace. Je nach Geschmack. Kannst jedenfalls nicht viel mit falsch machen.

Grüße,

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (7. September 2013)

danke für die Aufklärung und die Hilfe.
habs jetzt bei CRC bestellt weil ich noch was anderes brauchte. Leider haben sie keine RF und Syntace. Hab erstmal ein Straitline genommen


----------

